# Kitchen box plates



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

Salvation Army. Goodwill, thrift store. Melmac from the days of my youth. Cheap.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Bought some cheap ones at the Family Dollar. Plastic.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Aluminum pie plates found at thrift stores last longest but are cold on spring and fall trips. GSI Lexan plates work well.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I prefer the GSI or REI Lexan plates. Just don't get the ones with the dividers. I was on a trip one time were we used them and if you weren't careful, it was easy to leave crap in the corners when doing the dishes. As you will find out, some are not as diligent with their washing as others.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

My kitchen box is setup for 25 people. Was going to go with GSI Enamel until I picked up 25 plates and felt how heavy they were. I use the GSI lexon plates. The sportsmans wharehouse in GJ always has a big stack of them. They nest well in a 10gt pot. Spend alittle extra money and stay out of the thrift stores. I always know I'm in deep shit on a trip when the person with the kitchen box brags about he only spent fifty bucks at Goodwill to equip his kitchen box.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Another vote for GSI lexan. They hold up pretty well, and are light weight. Big enough to hold a goodly amount of grub and clean up well.


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Paper plates. Throw them in the river when you are done or use them to start your ground fire.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

doughboy said:


> Paper plates. Throw them in the river when you are done or use them to start your ground fire.


Use paper plates to start a fire--on doughbutte...


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I found square plastic orange plates at Wal-Mart a few years ago. I can't tell you why they are so great but I wish I had bought more. Somehow they are easier to hold while holding more food and they pack up great inside my rectangular kitchen box.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I use and really like the blue enamel plates and bowls. I realize they are heavier than some but I also think they are nice to eat off and easy to clean. I like that my stuff matches and won't blow away. Square plates? I see where they would be nice to pack. That's a good idea.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

BYO. Lightens the kitchen box. Lightens the kitchen crew work load.
No sharing spoons, forks and coffee cups that MIGHT have been properly washed (or not). Everyone brings their own and washes their own.
No one puts a dirty plate on the kitchen table and walks away.
No sharing germs or infections. Works well for us.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Rich said:


> BYO. Lightens the kitchen box. Lightens the kitchen crew work load.
> No sharing spoons, forks and coffee cups that MIGHT have been properly washed (or not). Everyone brings their own and washes their own.
> No one puts a dirty plate on the kitchen table and walks away.
> No sharing germs or infections. Works well for us.


+1

- Jon


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Rich said:


> BYO. Lightens the kitchen box. Lightens the kitchen crew work load. No sharing spoons, forks and coffee cups that MIGHT have been properly washed (or not). Everyone brings their own and washes their own. No one puts a dirty plate on the kitchen table and walks away. No sharing germs or infections. Works well for us.


i used to do this and felt that it worked just like Rich says in regards to holding people accountable for their own dishes. We always had one or two forget to bring anything so they would use a frisbee. Now I carry a com. box with enough for 16 people and pare it down according to group size.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

The only downside to the enamel that I've seen (other than weight) is that if they chip, they rust. Be careful with them and they should last a long time. They are nice looking.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought I'd chip in here. The GSI lexan do look nice. I have a set of 4 (cups, bowls, small and large plates) Texas Ware / Dallas Ware (Melmac / Melamine) that have been in the Westfalia and on the river for years. They clean well and feel more like proper dinner ware. I also have a set of aluminum plates and cups that came with a pots and pans set from a garage sale. They look like crap, but are light weight and function well for people that forget to bring their own. We recently got a set (cups, bowls, small and large plates) of cowboy style metal / enamel. These are great for the kids, but are harder to clean and food goes cold on them pretty quick. Overall, I like the Dallas Ware the best for most trips and use the aluminum ones on dirt bag trips. I have seen them at thrift stores (Defiance Thift in Glenwood Springs had some oval plates in "peach" last time I was there) and can be found relatively inexpensive on ebay (search: texas ware or dallas ware). Anybody that calls them " vintage" will be asking more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*hot plates*

I have always felt that a metal plate transfers heat from your food, to your legs the plate is resting on, faster than other materials


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

we use frisbee's and paper plates unless there is no fires then just frisbee's. Sounds strange but they've got a big lip, they hold up great and if you're carefull when purchasing they nest well. We usually have fire's so cleaning isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend of mine has a set of plastic plates that he used a grinder or something to cut a smooth, rounded notch about 3/4" into the lip of each plate. This way they don't get stuck in a dish washing bucket because you can use the notch to get them out and also relieve the suction.

-AH


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

elkhaven said:


> we use frisbee's and paper plates unless there is no fires then just frisbee's. Sounds strange but they've got a big lip, they hold up great and if you're carefull when purchasing they nest well. We usually have fire's so cleaning isn't much of an issue.


So, say for a group of 20, you would have 20!!! frisbees? Would be a real bummer if someone made a bad throw with my "plate" and it sailed down the river....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

duct tape said:


> So, say for a group of 20, you would have 20!!! frisbees? Would be a real bummer if someone made a bad throw with my "plate" and it sailed down the river....


I've never gone with a group of 20 but it shouldn't matter, 20 frisbee's, 20 plates, same bulk...

I don't recal ever playing frisbee with our eatn' discs but if one were lost I'm sure we could still find a way to get food into our mouth's... We usually do the bring your own silver, plate, bowl, cup thing as well, but most folks have adopted our frisbee plate idea. We don't have everyone do their own dishes or prescribe camp duties to the minutia. I guess were blessed with a good group because we don't stress about who does what, we just know someone will step up. Over time we have just learned what each person/family does and have adapted our routine to ensure everything gets done.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

duct tape said:


> So, say for a group of 20, you would have 20!!! frisbees? Would be a real bummer if someone made a bad throw with my "plate" and it sailed down the river....


Someone throws anothers frisbee down the river they go get it or don't eat.

This is a big plus.
Sensible way to weed out the few that need it.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We are fortunate to have one person who has a very nice kitchen box/kitchen set-up. He has Lexan service for at least 16....plates, bowls, eating utensils. Everyone brings their own coffee mug & beverages of choice. Our group is usually 10 or less, so no problem. Over time, the Lexan plates can get cracks, but they're pretty inexpensive to replace.

Elkhaven.....any issues with your pups making off with your frisbee plates? Mine is addicted to the frisbee. If he saw one, you'd have a Mini Aussie in your lap in 2 seconds, and not for the food.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Another thing about frisbees - 9" paper plate fits in 'em, and you can scale up from there. Over last few years I've become big fan of paper plates: use 'em to provide lunch fixin's, eat even egg and/or hash brown breakfasts on 'em, run quick and dirty dinners on'em - and burn the evidence rather than wash the dishes. Yes, you need to boil some water and run the frisbee - or plate - through a quick rinse, if worried about anything (seafood? chicken?) then do the chlorox soak (60 seconds immersed, then air dry) - but you don't have to do the full on three (or four) bucket wash every night. Save the paper plates and use 'em for trash fire (for my 'pards that mainly seems to consist of cardboard from 30-packs...). It's nice to just deal with the firepan and full-on kitchen rig every other night - or even every third - and you can time dutch oven dinners or other more "elaborate" cuisine to take advantage of that modus operandi. Some folks might look at a river trip as opportunity to demonstrate their DO expertise and serve a menu that would be challenging even at home; 40 years into doing this I most always want to feed the trip with minimal fuss and go to sleep... but I am a fan of breakfast, and paper plates can be a great tool to eat big and still get out of camp without waiting to do dishes for 16. Please don't throw 'em in the 'riv (no matter where you are): they are much better burned in your campfire, and the ashed go in the 'riv!


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

+1 for bring your own


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

I have plastic ones that fit into a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Keeps the kitchen lighter and easier to pack. Bought much of mine from goodwill.


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*gobig*

Buy a wood lathe to make the plates and bowls. Hand stitch a canvas bag to hold them. Then stain and glaze them as individual pieces with each trip member's name carved into the lip; a one-off river trip take home gift commemorating the Stupendous Chicken Enchiladas & Flan for desert of Saturday the 5th of April, a date to live in food coma infamy. Carve the wooden utensils by hand, using metal tools you built by hand in your forge (oh yes you will have to build a forge as well), it will be the greatest kitchen on the river, and all the Sirens of the Silt will plant smooches on your cheek. Put blood & guts into your task, give offerings to the Gods, and sleep well knowing you have provided nourishment and happiness for your comrades at oars.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

rivers2run said:


> I have plastic ones that fit into a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Keeps the kitchen lighter and easier to pack. Bought much of mine from goodwill.


I am stealing the bucket idea. That's perfect for plates.


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

For me, rigging buckets is a nightmare! I try to shove off or get my rig packed before the buckets make it to the boats! To each their own though.

Goodwill for plates, all the way. I built a kitchen for 36 all from the Goodwill. Sure I made more than one trip, but when it's on the way home from work, big deal. I have found sets of 8 or more of these thick plastic plates, bowls and cups on many occasions. I don't know what the plastic is (thermoplastic?) but it is tough, insulating, and fairly lightweight but with a sturdy feel to it.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

cataraftgirl said:


> Elkhaven.....any issues with your pups making off with your frisbee plates? Mine is addicted to the frisbee. If he saw one, you'd have a Mini Aussie in your lap in 2 seconds, and not for the food.


 
Not so much, the old one is fat and lazy, she'll only chase it if it flies on it's own (and then get's shot). The other will chase anything but thankfully he's not all that neurotic yet!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

jakebrown98 said:


> For me, rigging buckets is a nightmare! I try to shove off or get my rig packed before the buckets make it to the boats! To each their own though.
> 
> Goodwill for plates, all the way. I built a kitchen for 36 all from the Goodwill. Sure I made more than one trip, but when it's on the way home from work, big deal. I have found sets of 8 or more of these thick plastic plates, bowls and cups on many occasions. I don't know what the plastic is (thermoplastic?) but it is tough, insulating, and fairly lightweight but with a sturdy feel to it.


 The problem is....the OP lives in Vail. Not sure they have thrift stores in Vail. Another vote for lexan plates.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

On most trips we do (those with low likelyhood of flipping), we rely heavily on buckets, usual 4 or 5 per trip. The groover is a bucket (that one gets packed carefully within the gear pile on the rare trip we need one). The others; one for bread and tortilla's, one for chips, one for lunch snacks, one for dog supplies and maybe one for random dry goods, a few canned foods, etc. all get clipped with a beener from the gear pile, couldn't be easier really. We've never lost a bucket, had a leak or ruined any food but I do realize we run a different class of river than most.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

caverdan said:


> The problem is....the OP lives in Vail. Not sure they have thrift stores in Vail. Another vote for lexan plates.


There is one down valley but it's tiny and picked over. Never found anything worth while. Silverware will come from there though. 

Thanks for all the advice! I'm ordering lexan plates.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Sleepless said:


> There is one down valley but it's tiny and picked over. Never found anything worth while. Silverware will come from there though.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice! I'm ordering lexan plates.


Just an FYI. If interested you can buy bulk metal silverware from most restaurant supply stores. Mine (United in Co Spgs) had a lite and heavier option and they came in ~ 24 or so per boxfor about $3-5 per box.


----------



## Bobby Ladd (Jan 28, 2014)

I use a 20 ml rocket box to hold my kitchen plates, bowls, silverware in tupperware bow, and big utes in a roll up hanging holder, and it all fits great. Save the silver box for pots, pans, etc and that will give you room for setting misc food items in there as needed in camp for the nt. As to the plates, I found these great Rubbermade hard plastic one, with bowls made of same about 10-12 years ago at Wallymart, and they are bomber, and do not hold grease on them. They stack nice on their side, with stack of bowls. Try Target, Walmart, and Alco and see if you can score something similar; always toss in about 3-5 camp cups for those that forgot their lg personal cuppa folks usually bring. In Walmart, check in sporting goods as well as kitchen home area. Goodwill is great for silverware, and it gets tossed in dishwater often, so bring extra. Cheers.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you cut a steak with one of those plastic backpacking combo sporkfes?

Nothing beats some real silverware on the Rio


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Bobby Ladd said:


> Goodwill is great for silverware, and it gets tossed in dishwater often, so bring extra.


Another reason to strain your dishwater.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Good will 15 plastic plates for $1.99, 15 plastic bowels $7.50, very pricey but...(too nice to pass up).


----------

